# fixing trunk lip where the **** is ...all metal good stuff ??



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

is all metal good to cover pits after sandblasting////


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes mine was pitted around the trunk channel also. After sandblasting spray on Eastwood rust reformer and use two part glaze to fill the pits, sand down smooth and prime for paint, took the bondo cap and cut a small spreader to fit all three surfaces of the channel and it covers in a couple swipes.


----------

